# Waterproof Your Camera - What's best?



## expatinasia (Apr 9, 2012)

I will very soon have to take shots where my camera and I will get very wet. I am not talking about rain, but buckets of cold water - often with ice and/or talcum powder in it - thrown all over you from every direction.

I need to minimise the risk to my camera - a 50D for the stills. What do you recommend?

I do not have a lot of time to order stuff online, so it really is going to be a homemade solution. 

I was thinking of using multiple plastic bags around the body tied off at the bottom, with more to protect the lens/body connection and a microfiber cloth to wipe the lens.

I will of course be trying to minimise any camera risk by hiding, and also taking long range shots, but chances are I will get drenched at least once.

Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

What's your budget for this project? If funds are available, the best solution would be an Ikelite housing and lens port. Not cheap though - you could buy three used 50D's for what the housing costs.

Your solution seems like the only one availbale if there's really no time to order anything. Else, there are relatively inexpensive plastic bag-type housings like this Opteka one (Amazon link).


----------



## bloodstupid (Apr 9, 2012)

Get a L lens, bag everything but the lens-opening, keep it pointed down when the water comes and you should be fine. Watch that the plastic bag fits tight around your camera and lens, you dont want water to condensate from the air inside. This could become a problem.

Just curious, what are you goint to attend with your camera?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 9, 2012)

I was thinking of a shrink wrap, but it might not be clear enough to shoot through.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 9, 2012)

duct tape and nail polish should do the trick.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> duct tape and nail polish should do the trick.



I thought that was the fix for the light leak problem?!?


----------



## AnselA (Apr 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > duct tape and nail polish should do the trick.
> ...


The real fix was to take the cap off...and start shooting.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > duct tape and nail polish should do the trick.
> ...



I figure, wherever light leaks, so could water. The fix should work for both...


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> What's your budget for this project?



It is more an issue of time, as I will start taking pictures from tomorrow. I did see the Opteka ones and may get one in case I have to do this again next year. Will also look at the Ikelite you mention. Thanks.

Today I will check out all the camera shops in my area and see if they have anything that may do the job. Otherwise I was planning on cling filming the body, then using one zip lock bag over the body and taping that close at the lens base with another zip lock coming from the lens towards the body. Then sticking a transparent Duty Free bag (they tend to be thicker plastic) over the the body and taping it to the lens base like I did with the first zip lock. The Duty Free bag would be open at the bottom allowing me to get my hands in to shoot. Least that's the plan.



bloodstupid said:


> Get a L lens, bag everything but the lens-opening, keep it pointed down when the water comes and you should be fine. Watch that the plastic bag fits tight around your camera and lens, you dont want water to condensate from the air inside. This could become a problem. Just curious, what are you goint to attend with your camera?



Yes condensation is a worry, something I will have to watch.

I will be shooting the Songkran festivities in Thailand which while traditional, has become much more of a massive water fight over the years. The craziness takes place all over Thailand from around 13-16/17ish April.

To be honest I will probably try and cheat by choosing an elevated and private place to shoot from. Will see.

Thanks all.


----------



## Cali_PH (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you have any outdoors-type shops around? I'm wondering if a clear drybag would work. Of course you'd need to leave it open slightly to work the shutter, buttons, etc, but it's better than a regular bag. Plus maybe you can tape the end around your arm, or wrap it somehow.

http://www.rei.com/product/784158/sealline-eco-see-dry-bag-20-liters.


----------



## bloodstupid (Apr 10, 2012)

Dont forget that most tapes are not waterresistant and will come off. Velcro tape would be much better.

Im protecting my camare with LensCoat Bodyguard: http://www.lenscoat.com/bodyguard-clear-back®-p-1036.html

And one OpTech RAINSLEEVE: http://optechusa.com/rainsleeve.html

The Rainsleeve comes first. It has a hole for the viewfinder wich i will fit arround it and then put the eyepiece back on for sealing. The below part where you can put you hand it simply gets folded together (i cut mine a little shorter even, but long enough so you can fold it over the tripod mount). Then i fit the Bodyguard over it, so the Rainsleeve fits really tight arround the camera preventing condensation. As carrying strap i have a sunsniper in the tripod mount, this will go through all the protective layers and seal them (made a clean hole in the bodyguard for it, i also sew the openings for the regular carrying strap shut)

The Bodygaurd is not really for water protection. But for light rain and a short while it protects you camera very well too. If you dont need to worry about the lens. For the heavy stuff, put the rainsleeve under it.

I was shooting a waterfight for 3 hours with this combination and no one spared me ("hey his camera is protected, get him"). It worked perfectly with a water sensitive 5D MII and a "i dont care if it gets a few drops" 70-200 2.8 II. Even got some water loads directly and the lens while holding it to shoot.

Of course i dont know if you can get that in time. But a plastic back with some velcro tape will do the same. If you find something to fit it tighly arround the camera (the 50D is probably not that sensitive as the 5D MII, but its better to be on the safe side).


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 10, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> I will be shooting the Songkran festivities in Thailand which while traditional, has become much more of a massive water fight over the years. The craziness takes place all over Thailand from around 13-16/17ish April.
> 
> To be honest I will probably try and cheat by choosing an elevated and private place to shoot from. Will see.



Ah, yes. Songkran. Where you're actively targetted, nevermind that big camera in your hands. Even from an elevated/private place you're probably gonna get quite a bit of water... Can't really say much, if you can get hold of an Ikelite like Neuro - but might be a bit expensive for just one festivity...

if you were gonna DIY, I'd say tape up the battery/card slots, cling film, making sure to have at least a double layer... and a thick plastic bag over the body itself, tied down with a strong rubber band... filter on as well. might be a good idea to have a handstrap as well - don't want to drop it in the... "fun" if someone starts running at you with a bucket


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for your replies everyone.

I managed to find some rainsleeves (http://optechusa.com/rainsleeve.html) here in Bangkok so will use them along with cling film and a thick plastic bag over everything to protect further.

Fingers crossed that I get some good shots and my last-minute DIY approach works!


----------

